
Online Intro to CS Programs: Why NYU isn't any better than community college - seanalexander
https://www.seanmcwillie.com/2019/04/introduction-to-computer-science-nyu-vs-local-community-college/
======
verdverm
Intro students need mentorship, TAs, or tutors. They need feedback and
guidance. This makes far more difference than any language, learning path, or
interactive web portal.

